# hoover fridge is cool only (Moved from hardware)



## cossie59 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a hoover 480 litre frost free fridge. "orchard collection". The freezer is good but fridge compartment not cold. I have noticed the fan in freezer is not working. Does anyone know if this is to do with the fan itself, or the thermostat. thanx.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The fan will affect the temp in the fridge section. It is needed to force the cold air to that area. In many cases the thermostat for the automatic defrost has failed and the coils and maybe the fan have "iced up". If you can store your perishables somewhere else and do a good old fasioned defrost by unlpugging the unit and leaving the door/s open for at least 24 (48 might be better) hours you may have some success.


----------

